# Hello From Iowa! How you all doin??



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'll take a minute and introduce myself. I'm from a pretty small town in East-Central Iowa. My husband and I farm and ranch row crops and beef cattle and breed and raise high percentage foundation bred Quarter Horses. We have 2 small boys, Weston and Landon who keep us hoppin' most days. In our spare time, we like to go team penning/sorting, trail riding, wild cow chasing, and basically anything that involves our horses. I like to do other things like cook, and interior design but mostly I enjoy being outside with the kids and horses, and DH too.  This looks like a nice forum from what I've read so far. Anyone care to introduce themselves?? I'd love to meet some new people.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello there!
Welcome to the horse forum! I hope you have a wonderful time here and learn some new things!
My name is Rachluvshorses4eva but you can just call me Rach. I LOVE horses all shapes and sizes and on the Howrse game my user name is Star Dazzle. I ride a 16.1 hh TB dark bay or brown gelding who's name is Wolli. Well, that's a bit about me...
have a great time!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!

My name's Raechel, I'm 19 and I have three horse's of my own, a Friesian/Appy filly named Rose, an Appy mare named Pandora and an MFT filly that doesn't have a name yet, Rose and the new filly are in my signature. My parents and younger brother have horses as well, I think all of us together have 10 total. Well aside from other hobbies, that's about it, everything I do pretty much revolves around horses :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!  

I'm Carol, 33yrs old, married too with two children. I have a 16hh Irish Sports Horse called Petra, a 15hh Dales x Thoroughbred who is in foal to a British Warmblood, she's called Meg. And last but not least Willow, a 11.2hh Welsh section A which my daughter rides.

You will probably have realised by now that we love pictures on here, so if you have some, we'd love to see them. :wink:


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi and thanks for all of the warm welcomes! We had a very busy week-end and I was not on the computer much. Pictures! I have tons I can share and I am a picture takin' fiend, always have the camera in tow. I'll start with this one. This is one of our babies we raised this year that we are going to keep around as a future ranch gelding. Fell in love with him the instant I saw him for the first time. Meet Ice.










Hope the picture is on here. Not very computer savvy.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh he is absolutely stunning.


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks...  Can't hardly wait to put a saddle on him.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hes gorgeous nickieb. welcome to the forum my name is amy i live in australia and own a five year old thoroughbred and a 16 yr old weksh arab


----------

